# Nautilus mini and iStick



## korn1 (14/1/15)

Ok really noob question here but let me ask anyway. What is the best setting for saving battery life and liquid while still getting good vape? Just know I upgraded from a twisp 

Currently 8.0 W -2.0 Ω AND 4.0 v

Just can you explain the very basics like what do more watts etc do 


Mods please move to an appropriate section if it is in the wrong one


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

For me it is not about saving battery life, it is about the best possible vape. So, use the power that gives you the best vape. Start low and go up until you find your sweet spot. Your sweet spot may vary according to the juice you vape. Do not go too far, you might burn the coil. My wife vapes her iStick with mAN at the lowest power setting, always. Of course, the lower the power setting, the longer the battery will last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

korn1 said:


> Ok really noob question here but let me ask anyway. What is the best setting for saving battery life and liquid while still getting good vape? Just know I upgraded from a twisp
> 
> Currently 8.0 W -2.0 Ω AND 4.0 v
> 
> ...



Hi @korn1

I usually vape the Nautilus Mini at about 11 to 14 Watts and I just set it based on the juice and what tastes the best.

However, when I use the iStick I have found it requires a lower setting. The main reason for that is that the iStick's measurement of wattage uses a different type of system. Don't worry about that because it's the first electronic mod I have heard of with this difference. Nevertheless, on the iStick I find about 8 to 11 Watts is fine for the Nautilus Mini.

The more wattage, the hotter the coil and the more vapour - but if its too hot then you may burn the coil/wick or the juice

There is no ideal setting since it also depends on the juice you are vaping and highly depends on what tastes good to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

korn1 said:


> Ok really noob question here but let me ask anyway. What is the best setting for saving battery life and liquid while still getting good vape? Just know I upgraded from a twisp
> 
> Currently 8.0 W -2.0 Ω AND 4.0 v
> 
> ...


Hey Bud 

With the mAN I vape on the iStick set at 13.5w. For me that gives the best flavour and vapour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (14/1/15)

Thank you all for the replies  Guess I must do some trial and error

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

I use the istick and the Nautilus as my ADV. Depending on juice and my mood, I generally run between 8 and 11W. I will sometimes switch over to voltage mode and then its between 4.5 and 5.5 volts.


----------



## dissol (15/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I use the istick and the Nautilus as my ADV. Depending on juice and my mood, I generally run between 8 and 11W. I will sometimes switch over to voltage mode and then its between 4.5 and 5.5 volts.



Still new to all this; I am only a month into my vaping journey, stinky free! But i did spoil myself to a Nautilus Mini with Eleaf istick, and find that I am constantly altering both the wattage and the air hole. I search for a sweet spot, and stick with that for a while, until I note a degradation, or change then start changing things around again! I suppose in some ways this is half the fun... But then I do find myself going back to my starter - a Twisp, and am always amazed that it gives a good taste every time... The flavours between the two devices are quite different, even when on the same e liquid. I also want to explore some different liquids now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

dissol said:


> Still new to all this; I am only a month into my vaping journey, stinky free! But i did spoil myself to a Nautilus Mini with Eleaf istick, and find that I am constantly altering both the wattage and the air hole. I search for a sweet spot, and stick with that for a while, until I note a degradation, or change then start changing things around again! I suppose in some ways this is half the fun... But then I do find myself going back to my starter - a Twisp, and am always amazed that it gives a good taste every time... The flavours between the two devices are quite different, even when on the same e liquid. I also want to explore some different liquids now...


Thats where it all starts  from here on its new devices new tanks rda and before you know it you have a vape collection that could put a church organ to shame

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

